
Making Badger crash resilient with ALICE - mrjn
https://blog.dgraph.io/post/alice/
======
mrjn
This post explains issues encountered when writing data to file system, and
how Badger was checked and fixed to deal with these issues; using a tool
called ALICE. Corresponding paper:
[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/osdi14/osdi14...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/osdi14/osdi14-paper-
pillai.pdf)

